# Practicing. For tarpon shot



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

90% of the time it’s under 50 feet. 
The hard part is waiting for the fish to close the distance and make a perfect cast the first time.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I agree that distance is rarely the issue, at least for me. Most shots are in that 50 feet or closer range. Where I feel I need more practice is in tracking, stripping, moving the fly at the right speed to keep it right in front of the fish. Keeping one eye on the fly and one on the fish while controlling the line and stripping speed is a lot to manage for those of us who might only get a few days of this a year. And unfortunately, I haven't found a way to duplicate those conditions doing anything but actually chucking feathers at big fish.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

For me they always show up when the wind starts blowing from the wrong direction and on the wrong side. Practice everything.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

The key for my practice is to have a moving target! Sometimes I can bribe my daughter to simulate a tarpon/fish movement at different angles and try to time my cast appropriately!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Bonecracker said:


> The key for my practice is to have a moving target! Sometimes I can bribe my daughter to simulate a tarpon/fish movement at different angles and try to time my cast appropriately!


Ha, I've done exactly the same with my kids when they were younger. My younger son would put up a fight with some jumps thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Bruce J said:


> Ha, I've done exactly the same with my kids when they were younger. My younger son would put up a fight with some jumps thrown in for good measure.


Wow good idea Bruce J, it could be a new exercise for the kids!!


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

Stalking grackles, and Robins in the city park looks strange to bystanders but is excellent live practice. They'll let you close the gap to fair casting distance. Are always moving around, Won't put up with too many false casts, and ad the live element to things that makes you focus.

Tie your favorite fly, then cut the hook off at the bend. Use an old line.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I would also practice a lot of casting into the wind and backhand casts, incase (most likely) they show up from a different angle like some of the others have mentioned.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the good ideas. I will catch a tarpon, I will catch a tarpon..


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Moving targets are great. I'm usually practicing in the pond behind my house and I've used leaves blowing across the surface, turtles that pop their heads up, weeds, etc.. it's fun when the turtles are active. Then I'll stand in the ready position and cast at one when he sticks his head up and try to put the fly a few feet in front of him like I'm leading a fish. Do this in wind whenever possible, and from all achievable angles. There's nothing like the real thing though. Then it all goes out the window haha


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

While y'all are in practice mode... try to always make the fewest casting strokes possible (none of that false casting for a few strokes first) and you'll improve you chances. I try to have my anglers taking their shot with no more than 3 rod strokes... One, two, shoot...

Learning to backhand a cast comfortably will also serve you well since if the fish comes on the side of your rod hand a backhand will get the fly there a lot quicker than waiting for the guy on the pole to turn the skiff....


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Practice pulling 20ft+leader and casting to 40-50ft WITH ONE BACK CAST. I’ve seen people who could make beautiful cast, cast 4 times and throw a beautiful loop to a fish that was no longer there. As others have said above 40-60ft is the norm. You will improve your chances by improving your Belgium with one single back cast. Just my 2cents


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I should write a book on this subject...


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I like to stand on a 2x4 and randomly pick out leaves or sticks in the yard at 40-50 feet and hit within striking distance with one shot. 

Having enough line out is one of the things that really counts. 

Endless casting for musky also gives me time to practice hitting targets and feeling the distances with my eyes and arms. 

Cast cast cast.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Some great advice here. Practice, practice, practice, preferably with the wind in your face and at different angles/distances.

My favorite tarpon story from my guiding days: A client jumped aboard a buddy's boat when I had to run his fishing partner back to the marina to catch a plane. He had never caught a tarpon before.

The fish were swimming in an established pattern over white sand and a pod was approaching the boat from a distance. Buddy asks client what he was going to do.

"Wait until they get into range, make one false cast, lay the fly in front of the lead fish's nose and strip slowly and deliberately," was the reply. "When I feel pressure, strip set the hook, clear my line and bow to the king when he goes airborne," he added.

"Great," my buddy answered. "Are you OK then?"

"Yes, I'm ready, other than the fact that I could crack walnuts with the cheeks of my ass!"

Never have heard a better analogy of what it's like on the bow with a big 'poon approaching and the adrenalin is pumping.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

bananabob said:


> For me they always show up when the wind starts blowing from the wrong direction and on the wrong side. Practice everything.


This x 2
Practice casting into the wind at all different angles. Im not talking about a light breeze but into a 15-20 knot wind. Also practice your back cast into the wind. A lot of people can make an adequate cast in calm conditions or if the wind is at their back. The ones that have a lot of success can make the cast in less than ideal conditions. Nothing more frustrating than seeing fish and not having the ability to get the fly to them.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Oh yeah 

The reason I stand on a 2x4 is because it throws you off balance a little. It seems to help me work on accuracy despite where and how I’m standing.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Just like redfish...practice picking up line and putting it back without a false cast in the 50-60' range.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Zika said:


> Yes, I'm ready, other than the fact that I could crack walnuts with the cheeks of my ass!"


Hadn't heard that one for a long time. Thanks for all the good ideas. I pretty much keep to one or two false casts as more usually results in a poorer cast. Will keep at it.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Three things I like to do is practice at night when I really can’t see very good (this will force you to feel your rod and not rely solely on sight this allows you to focus on the fish and not your cast), second is practice my back cast, third of all is pick up 30ft from 2clock and come around to 9clock nice and soft


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Enjoyed every post on this thread (and think all were helpful...). In my world, the backcountry of the Everglades, tarpon are just a part of what we do with a fly rod so I'm always encouraging my anglers to work for accuracy -then encourage them to work with sidearm casts when tossing bugs up under structure (mangrove jungle shorelines).

My simple training exercise is to encourage them to put an object on the ground (something the size of a hat) then practice to be able to hit it every time (from every angle) at close range - then gradually move away while still hitting their hat with every cast... Now, for the graduation exercise.... put that hat next to a chain link fence - and hit the hat without hitting the fence... Not easy at all....

Something I see all the time is that many anglers that fish with me only get better as the day or day(s) go by... Most simply never have a rod in their hands until they are out on the water. I know that work, family, and everything else get in the way of fishing something fierce - but waiting to work on your casting until you're on the front end of a skiff doesn't work very well at all.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Out practicing in the wind yesterday when I see something moving across the grass pretty quick. I’m thinking the wind is blowing a magnolia leaf so I start casting at it. It stops and starts, runs some more, me casting away at it. Turns out to be a rat disturbed by nearby bush hogging. No telling what was going through that poor creature’s mind getting hit over and over with yellow yarn!


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Another recommendation for casting practice in general:

Pick up a set of the flat vinyl kickball/T-ball bases from the local sporting goods store to use for practice. I take them to a local park and set them either randomly or intentionally to account for different angles and distances. Once set you have multiple targets that are just the right size to use. You can also move around to get different angles or to account for the wind. I do agree that pets and children are better targets though.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've used sections of yellow braided nylon rope for targets. Can shape them into loops, place at different intervals/distances and they're light, easy to pick up and store.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

What I want to do soon (when it warms up a little) is start practicing from my kayak instead of from land. For someone like me who doesn't have a skiff, simply getting used to being bounced around like a see saw was something to overcome. That and the wind, combined with the adrenaline, the guide yelling instructions, etc... it can overwhelm. Basically, practice on a see saw with an airboat blowing wind at you and your buddy yelling clock positions and distances at you with a megaphone. That'll prepare you for anything


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Drink like 12 cups of coffee to simulate the shakes you'll get on the bow. Then try to calm them.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

K3anderson said:


> Drink like 12 cups of coffee to simulate the shakes you'll get on the bow. Then try to calm them.


Don’t forget the 4packnof stackers from th gas station because you’re running on 3hrs of sleep from the 60hrs during the week so you can go poon chasing on the weekend!


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

crboggs said:


>


Don't screw this up don't screw this up don't screw this up don't screw this up don't screw this up


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> Don’t forget the 4packnof stackers from th gas station because you’re running on 3hrs of sleep from the 60hrs during the week so you can go poon chasing on the weekend!


Or the wavy lines dancing in your vision because the heat has gotten to you and you're ready to swear on a Bible that your polarized lenses are no longer working...


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Another thing I'm going to try this year is spending some time with my guide getting dialed in on the clock and the distances. It might seem insignificant but 16 feet back and a few feet up the angles are going to look different than they do from the bow. First thing in the morning, or while you're waiting for the fish to swim, not a bad idea to work on the communication between the bow and the platform. I'm kicking around the idea of hiring him for a half day once or twice before we go just to work on the technicalities like that.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

All great suggestions but in my limited experience there is only ONE way to truly practice for tarpon fishing. And that is to go tarpon fishing. The fish is moving, the boat is moving, the water is moving, the wind is blowing, and the fish need to be fed. Practice on the lawn. Practice when doing other types of fishing. You must do those things. But at the end of the day go tarpon fishing.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> All great suggestions but in my limited experience there is only ONE way to truly practice for tarpon fishing. And that is to go tarpon fishing. The fish is moving, the boat is moving, the water is moving, the wind is blowing, and the fish need to be fed. Practice on the lawn. Practice when doing other types of fishing. You must do those things. But at the end of the day go tarpon fishing.


You mean...


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I agree with ifsteve and crboggs. Time on the bow makes all the difference plus just plain luck. But this is the year!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Alright, I think I have this figured out. I’m going to start a tarpon school with you guys. After ted teaches them how to cast, I’ll take them to a bar get them drunk, then throw them into a hot sauna for 6hrs while drinking coffee and taking a stacker every 2hrs. Then we will take them out, make them walk a 2x4 stood up and cast at fire ant beds and stray cats while having a drop dead georgious woman completely naked in front of them, then for every missed shot they have to do 10pushups in the ant bed they missed .... I think that would be a good way to break people in for a poon school!!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Funny you should say that. Same buddy as in my earlier story was fishing with a guide out of Key West years ago. They were staked off in the lane near an anchored sailboat on a remote flat. When fish started coming through, a well-proportioned young lady came out on the bow of the sailboat, sans bikini, and sat down dangling her legs over the side to watch the action. Needless to say, the guys were rather flummoxed.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Look I love tarpon as much as anybody and probably more so than a lot. But lets be serious. If there is a drop dead gorgeous naked chick there I could give a rats azz about a tarpon.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Look I love tarpon as much as anybody and probably more so than a lot. But lets be serious. If there is a drop dead gorgeous naked chick there I could give a rats azz about a tarpon.


That’s to make you sweat and see where your heart/head is..


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Look I love tarpon as much as anybody and probably more so than a lot. But lets be serious. If there is a drop dead gorgeous naked chick there I could give a rats azz about a tarpon.


Nah man...see this is why you gotta marry beyond your means.  

The only "poon" I chase these days is tarpon.

If she can't double haul, she doesn't need to be on the skiff.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Look I love tarpon as much as anybody and probably more so than a lot. But lets be serious. If there is a drop dead gorgeous naked chick there I could give a rats azz about a tarpon.


A man after my own heart!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

crboggs said:


> Nah man...see this is why you gotta marry beyond your means.
> 
> The only "poon" I chase these days is tarpon.
> 
> If she can't double haul, she doesn't need to be on the skiff.


Come on guys.... fly fishing is a gentleman's sport.
Absolutely nothing wrong with staring just no drooling


----------



## squeezer1 (Nov 22, 2012)

That sounds like a perfect double poon afternoon.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

mro said:


> Come on guys.... fly fishing is a gentleman's sport.


*lol* In my admittedly brief experience, there's nothing gentlemanly about DIY tarpon on fly. Its heat and salt with a little masochism and pain mixed in.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2017)

Hate to take this thread back to the original track, the derailment was kinda funny. Anyway, I watch the weather specifically for windy (15mph+) days and those are the days that I make sure I'm outside practicing. I'm mainly casting into the wind, a lot of backhand (into the wind, talk about a beetch) and definitely some crosswind casts with the wind hitting my right shoulder (I'm right handed). I have a few different targets at varying lengths and I try to hit each one with the least amt of false casts possible. I also always have one that I pace off roughly 80' and usually spend 10-15 minutes casting to/at it into the wind. I 100% agree that 95% of my shots are 50-60' and that's my bread and butter, but after casting to 80' for 10 min a 60' shot feels like nothing more than a little flip. Plus, in the event the school gets by us, I can sometimes get lucky and make that long backhander. If, i'm feeling really crazy, somedays i'll throw a bosu ball down and do this all on that thing. I also recommend lifting a weight or two. It cracks me up when guys complain about throwing a 11 or 12 wt all day and talk about arm fatigue and crap. Shit, do some pushups, you'll be able to cast all day long. I think it was Jack that said, the difference b/t a pro golfer and an amateur is that a pro trains to golf and most ams golf to train.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

get a stair stepper at a garage sale - park it out by your practice area - and do 50 or a 100 stairs as fast as you can - then get off and make the shot - in four seconds or less.


it wont recreate the adrenaline spike, but it will simulate the heart pounding stress if that sort of thing plagues you.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@UnitedFly you need to do a gym shirt... I lift for poon season!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> @UnitedFly you need to do a gym shirt... I lift for poon season!


So true... 

Ill get on it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

While y'all are practicing... we were in tarpon most of today in the Shark River area - No they weren't eating -but I'll be back after them the next six days....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Zika said:


> Funny you should say that. Same buddy as in my earlier story was fishing with a guide out of Key West years ago. They were staked off in the lane near an anchored sailboat on a remote flat. When fish started coming through, a well-proportioned young lady came out on the bow of the sailboat, sans bikini, and sat down dangling her legs over the side to watch the action. Needless to say, the guys were rather flummoxed.


That never happens to me.. Yet


----------

